# Last pics of the day (I promise)



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

And I finally figured out how to link full-size images. (Yay me.)

*The Dynamic Duo*










*Brotherly Love (Really! They're just playing.)*










*More Brotherly Love (Or, Attack of the Killer Golden : )*


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics. 2 very handsome subjects!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Riley and Gunner look like they are best buddies. Great to see them play like that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good lookin' Crew!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You have GORGEOUS DOGS~`*

WHAT GORGEOUS DOGS!!!!
The photographer is good too!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Goodlooking boys you have there. Love the first picture of them posing so nicely.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love you're boy's, there very handsome!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They look great!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great Pics! All in fun, I know. Welcome back .


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's it amazing how they can seem like they are really going for it?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good looking doggies (nice teeth also  )


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Oaklys Dad said:


> Riley and Gunner look like they are best buddies. Great to see them play like that.


They really are acting like best buddies these days. They went through that rough patch, but once they worked it out, they seem to be closer than ever. Gunner still has his issues at the back door, but that's easy enough to deal with. When they're getting along like this 99% of the time, I'll take it!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

They look like best buddies having fun playing with each other. I can't wait to get a buddy for Charlie. Oh, and keep the pics coming.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, they sure do love each other in the best brotherly way. Great pics!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, that looks like my sister's house...except she also has a black lab and a scottie.


----------

